# Schwinn tandem info



## marius.suiram (Jul 30, 2018)

This showed up for sale.
I never had a tandem.
After these pictures can somebody tell me what model, year or if it is anything interesting about it.
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like a mid-late 50's possible very early 60's Town and Country. Welterweight class, not lightweight, those came later. Pedals are replacements. Serial number should be on the stokers BB. Weird it only has the decals on the seat masks. Must have been masked off before they sprayed it.
Wheel sets possibly swapped out?


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.
I was curios about it. 
Anyway it is 80...90 miles from me. I will not go there to see it closer


----------

